# System auf 4 TB Platte kopieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich mein System am Besten auf eine 4 TB Platte kopiert? Da sollte ja der "Standard" grub nicht mehr funktionieren?

Wie sichere ich am besten meine Unterverzeichnisse in eine Datei, so daß ich Sie einzeln auf neue Partitionen kopieren kann? Möchte mein Partionierungsschema ändern.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tinitus.

Ein bisschen spärlich, deine Infos, denn es geht nicht daraus hervor ob dein System noch von einem alten Mainboard (MB) mit BIOS oder schon von so einem neumodischen Quatsch mit UEFI gestartet oder darauf im CSM (Compatibility Support Module) gebootet werden soll.

Bei UEFI bin ich raus, weil ich den Mist nicht befürworte und somit auf keine praktischen Erfahrungen zurückgreifen kann.

Für UEFI-Boot Support brauchst du zwingend GRUB2.

Wenn du aber nur von einem alten BIOS aus,  auf eine 4 TiB Platte booten möchtest, dann reicht dazu auch noch der gute alte GRUB-Legacy aus, vorausgesetzt dein zu ladender kernel liegt in einer partition die sich noch unterhalb der 2 TiB Grenze befindet. 

Dann sollte es auf jeden Fall gehen, bin mir nicht sicher ob der GRUB-Legacy schon so gepatched wurde das dieser über seinen DateisystemTreiber nun auch auf's Dateisystem oberhalb der 2TiB-Grenze zugreifen kann.

Nachdem dann von dort der kernel mit eingebauter CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y geladen wurde, lässt sich auch die Kapazität höher 2 TiB ansprechen.

Um Festplatten größer 2 TiB nutzen zu können, muss man sie im GPT Schema partitionieren (z.B. mit gptfdisk, Befehl gdisk oder mit gparted, mit ausgewähltem GPT Schema).

Grub-Legacy ist schon seit geraumer Zeit gpatched, um mit GPT zu funktionieren.

Ich würde mir also in dein bestehenden system-kernel erst mal die CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y einbauen, damit dieser später nach dem kopieren schon korrekt funktioniert   :Wink: 

Zum Thema Sichern:

Ein Backup ist natürlich immer eine gute Idee, gerade vor solchen Änderungen. Sichern solltest du auf Dateisystemebenen unter Wahrung der Dateirechte, nicht auf Blockebene, was dd oder partimage diesmal ausschließt. 

Ob du nun copy, rsync oder tar oder was auch immer nimmst bleibt Dir überlassen. Das sind Basics, daher sollte ich da nicht näher drauf eingehen müssen.

Danach kannst du aber doch auch nach einrichten der neuen Platte, von der alten alles in die Partitionen der neuen kopieren, dann noch GRUB installieren, ggf.grub.conf und fstab anpassen, Platten ggf. umstöpseln(dann aber das geänderte device-mapping von GRUB berücksichtigen) oder BIOS-Bootfolge ändern, fertig ist die Laube.

Viel Erfolg oder mit mehr Details zurück um ggf. auch Andere ins UEFI-Bo(o)t zu holen  :Wink: 

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Für UEFI-Boot Support brauchst du zwingend GRUB2.

 

Falsch! Für nativ (U)EFI ist GRUB2 keine Notwendigkeit ein UEFI kann den Kernel auch direkt von einer ESP (EFI System Partition) laden ohne GRUB2.

Und ohne nativ UEFI (was heutzutage noch bei so ziemlich jedem Computer möglich sein sollte) reicht auch der Bootloader EXTLINUX der sich auch auf einer HD mit GPT installieren lässt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_Boot_partition

----------

## Randy Andy

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   Für UEFI-Boot Support brauchst du zwingend GRUB2. 
> 
> Falsch! Für nativ (U)EFI ist GRUB2 keine Notwendigkeit ein UEFI kann den Kernel auch direkt von einer ESP (EFI System Partition) laden ohne GRUB2.

 

Ja, ist schon recht Schmidicom, weiß ich auch. Hab's leider unpräzise formuliert, weil ich das eingehend auf Tinitus Frage nur auf GRUB bezog.

Was ich also meinte ist das GRUB2 der einzige GRUB mit UEFI Support ist.

Ergänzend zu deiner Aussage hätte ich dann noch hinzugefügt, dass das nur geht wenn im kernel noch der CONFIG_EFI_STUB Support einkompiliert ist.

Doch letztlich wollte ich ja nicht näher auf die UEFI Konfiguration eingehen weil ich mich noch gegen dieses Teufelswerk sträube   :Wink: 

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ohne nativ UEFI (was heutzutage noch bei so ziemlich jedem Computer möglich sein sollte) reicht auch der Bootloader EXTLINUX der sich auch auf einer HD mit GPT installieren lässt.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_Boot_partition

 

Türlich, so wie zig weitere andere Bootloader auch, wollen wir die jetzt alle nennen oder was   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bleibt aber weiterhin alles Fischen im Trüben, solange Tinitus nicht mit mehr Infos rüberkommt.

----------

## schmidicom

War nicht böse gemeint Randy.

Ich mag nur nicht diese Aussagen die vermuten lassen das ohne GRUB2 kein nativ EFI boot möglich wäre, da reagier etwas empfindlich drauf.  :Wink: 

Und das mit EXTLINUX hab ich eigentlich auch nur zur Sprache gebracht weil mir der Einsatz von GRUB inzwischen so vorkommt als würde man mit einem Panzerbrecher auf Spatzenjagt gehen, macht sicher jede Menge Spass aber nötig ist es eigentlich nicht.

----------

## Randy Andy

Alles klar schmidicom, nix für ungut.

Und das mit dem Panzerbrecher und der Spatzenjagd unterschreibe ich, wenn du hinter das GRUB noch eine 2 machst   :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe einen alten Rechner mit ner 2TB HDD mit grub. Jetzt wollte ich es auf nen neuen Rechner mit UEFI (core i7) wechseln ohne das System wieder neu aufsetzen zu müssen.

Ich habe da halt von Problemen im Zusammenhang mit einer 4TB HDD gehört. Ich werde es halt mal testen sobald die neue HDD da ist.

Gruß Euch

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich habe nun schon auf zwei Rechnern ein Gentoo mit nativ EFI boot ohne bootloader installiert und bis jetzt keine Probleme damit gehabt.

Wichtig sind dabei einfach folgende Kerneloptionen:

(Für das GPT)

```
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

(Für das EFI im Allgemeinen und das Programm "efibootmgr")

```
CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y
```

(Für die bootparameter, denn ein EFI kann normalerweise keine an den Kernel übergeben)

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/sdaX"
```

(Und falls kein Grafikkartentreiber zur Verfügung steht, was wohl kaum der Fall sein dürfte, hier noch der passende Framebuffer)

```
CONFIG_FB_EFI
```

Dan einfach ein GPT über die neue HD klatschen und ganz am Anfang der Platte eine ESP einrichten (mit parted eine etwa 200MB grosse Partition erstellen und ihr das flag boot verpassen). Diese muss am Anfang sein da manche UEFI's sie sonst eventuell nicht finden, der Name hingegen ist egal. Auch zu beachten ist das es, so weit ich weis, kein UEFI gibt das von Haus aus mit dem Dateisystem ext2,3,4 umgehen kann weshalb die ESP eine FAT16 oder FAT32 sein sollte. Dort legst du dann einfach den Kernel als "/efi/gentoo/vmlinuz.efi" ab (ACHTUNG die Dateiendung .efi ist eine Notwendigkeit der Pfad selbst eigentlich nicht) und erstellst mit folgendem Befehl einen neuen Eintrag in deinem UEFI:

```
efibootmgr --create --gpt --disk /dev/sda --part 1 --write-signature --label "Gentoo Linux" --loader "\\efi\\gentoo\\vmlinuz.efi"
```

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du die Option "--write-signature" weglässt kannst du den Kernel auf der ESP aktualisieren ohne den Eintrag im UEFI neu erstellen zu müssen.

Was noch gesagt werden muss ist das das Programm efibootmgr leider erst funktioniert wenn bereits ein nativ efi boot erfolgt ist was zu einem Henne Ei Problem führen kann. Um das zu umgehen kann man sich die UEFI Shell vom Tianocore Projekt holen:

Das hier herunterladen https://edk2.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/edk2/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi und auf eine CD brennen so das der Pfad zur Datei auf der CD so aussieht (/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI).

Diese CD wird nun vom UEFI als eine CD mit EFI bootmöglichkeit erkannt und startet eine Shell aus der heraus sich der Kernel von der ESP booten lässt, auch mit zusätzlichen Parameter falls gewünscht.

EDIT:

Habe oben noch eine Kerneloption vergessen, ist jetzt aber mit drin.

----------

